# Man caught with pythons taped to body



## News Bot (Oct 27, 2009)

*Published On:* 27-Oct-09 12:06 AM
*Source:* AFP via NEWS.com.au

CUSTOMS officials arrest a man who tried to import snakes and lizards by taping them to his body.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ThatTyeGuy (Oct 27, 2009)

oh....wow lol had an image in my head of a man with snakes duct taped to his body lol


----------



## herpkeeper (Oct 27, 2009)

got to get those jags in some how ! they are worth $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## gman78 (Oct 27, 2009)

They wouldn't have even found them if not for the spider in the bag.
Goes to show how many are coming in.


----------



## News Bot (Oct 27, 2009)

*Customs officials catch slippery customer*

*Published On:* 27-Oct-09 05:06 AM
*Source:* ABC News

Customs officials in Norway say they have arrested a man who tried to illegally import 14 snakes and 10 lizards into the country by taping the reptiles to his body.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Weezer (Oct 27, 2009)

There is only one punishment really, isnt there...

Strap a few Taipans to his lower regions then get him to run the gauntlet.


----------



## Sterlo (Oct 27, 2009)

Hahahahahaha That guys heaps dodgey . but surely the line "im crazy for reptiles" is gonna get him out of trouble HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## beatlloydy (Oct 27, 2009)

Sterlo said:


> Hahahahahaha That guys heaps dodgey . but surely the line "im crazy for reptiles" is gonna get him out of trouble HAHAHAHAHA



Ah cmon.. this will probably get me an infraction but someone has to make the reference that this article adds a new dimension to the term "trouser snake" (sound of whip being cracked) boom tish


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Oct 27, 2009)

So if it wasn't for the spider in the bag, that guy would've gotten through huh?

Imagine how many other smugglers are reading this, we could have thousands of illegals come in right now.


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 27, 2009)

LOL! Saw that on 9 MSN before logging in here... wondered if it was anyone we know?


----------



## Jarden (Oct 27, 2009)

It was in norway tahnee


----------



## herptrader (Oct 27, 2009)

ThatTyeGuy said:


> oh....wow lol had an image in my head of a man with snakes duct taped to his body lol


----------



## herptrader (Oct 27, 2009)

Given that all the pythons were obviously hatchlings one would have to assume they were captive bred or at least captive hatched.

I wonder what the rules are like in Norway and why. I suspect that in many parts of the world it would not be illegal to import these species.



Rainbow-Serpent said:


> So if it wasn't for the spider in the bag, that guy would've gotten through huh?
> 
> Imagine how many other smugglers are reading this, we could have thousands of illegals come in right now.


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 27, 2009)

This was a photo of him trying to leave the terminal


----------



## JasonL (Oct 27, 2009)

14 Royal Pythons and 10 albino Leo's...


----------



## herptrader (Oct 27, 2009)

Originally posted by "ThatTyreGuy" :lol:



moosenoose said:


> This was a photo of him trying to leave the terminal


----------



## double0dappa (Oct 28, 2009)

How did he nearly get through with a build like that. He would of looked like the most badly proportioned man in Norway at least, unless he was wearing a big jacket of course which is likely. Imagine patting him down and feeling that. He's lucky he didn't get shot most people would of thought bomb for sure


----------



## diamondgal79 (Oct 28, 2009)

surely with specific snakes and gexs like that SOMEONE must know where they came from.?
I mean if i owned/bred something like that and some bloke comes over and wants to buy 10 of them i would be thinking twice


----------



## News Bot (Oct 29, 2009)

*Snakes Found On A Mother ***** Plane!*

*Published On:* 29-Oct-09 01:20 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Odd Stuff

Customs officials in Norway have arrested a man who had 14 royal pythons and 10 albino leopard geckos hidden under his clothing. He had rolled up the pythons in socks and put the geckos inside boxes, and then taped them to his chest and legs. The animals had a total value of about $10,000.











*Go to digg Page*


----------

